# Working on a lable



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Keith... just my opinion here so do not beat me up or take my milk money....

I do not like using the words "sting" and/or "hurt".


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

You are not the first beekeeper to say that. It is a little play on words that my wife cooked up after my first year of beekeeping. Let's just say I was more prone to getting stung then.  I like it, but I can see how the words come off as negative to some. I did take an informal poll at work and the non-beeks didn't seem to mind. Granted this is not marketing research by the Honey Board, and I work with people who may be less sensitive to such things. I dunno, I haven't got anything better at the moment.

Milk money, nah, I want your beer money!

Keith


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

I adjusted the bottom, changed the smaller font, but left the text unchanged.

Keith


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

I like it, Keith, hurt, sting and all. It appeals to people's sense of humor. The sourpusses don't have to purchase it (but they need it the most!)


----------



## Caroga Bee (Jun 1, 2007)

I like it ... Gives the buyer something to think about...and I did laugh after reading it


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

guess I am the sourpuss....


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Chef Isaac said:


> guess I am the sourpuss....


Ah, but a sourpuss with a smile!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

cup is half full... no half empty


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Chef Isaac said:


> cup is half full... no half empty


http://www.despair.com/pessimistsmug.html

LOL

Keith


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I think it's great! The old skep, the font, and the brown ink acomplish the old-time feel very well. And I think the name is great.


----------



## annette (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, I am also trying to come up with a nice label. I think yours is great.

Annette


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Excellent. 

I would hate to get stung by one of those bees.


----------



## sistone (Feb 20, 2007)

That is just to funny!


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Still fiddling with it.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Or:









I dunno.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I like them both, can't decide. Can you move the upper left bee that is kind of impaled on the "T"? Move it and the other one near the H down a tad but maintain the symmetry.

Oh, and you have "Columbai" on the 2nd one...


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Ugh, spelling on a keyboard is my nemesis. I like the changes.

Keith


----------



## nsmith1957 (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks great, I would reduce the size of hive, table, and bees so you don't "crowd" the words too much. Other than that, you got a winner.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

I love photoshop - I can fiddle with the design all the time and never lose anything. I just wish I could justify the latest upgrade.

Keith


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I, personally, like the graphics crowding the text a bit. My opinion.
I wish I had the fonts you have. My photoshop version is ancient, but I need a new computer to upgrade.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

PM your email address and I can send them. They are freeware.

Keith


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

The play on words reminds me of the various micro-brew beers around. i.e. Moose Drool, Dog Spit. Why not bee sting?


----------



## williamandlea (Apr 28, 2007)

*Fonts for your label*

Hey if you are wanting to download an unlimited amount of free fonts check out this website. I use them all the time. www.dafont.com 
John


----------

